# UK Police training video, er, or not!



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I have it on not very high authority that many UK forces have no idea this video of a Nigerian roadside check exists, but its quite amusing


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

What an ignorant cocky b****** Andy is and his unseen companion. He is taking advantage of a situation involving communications difficulties. His attitude is bordering on racism.
I bet he wouldn't try it over here!!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> What an ignorant cocky b****** Andy is and his unseen companion. He is taking advantage of a situation involving communications difficulties. His attitude is bordering on racism.
> I bet he wouldn't try it over here!!!


Bordering? 

I'd love to have you ride shotgun with me for a couple of shifts, and see whether you'd then delete your last sentence. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

What an arrogant patronising tw*t.

He doesn't wear a seatbelt, then complains to camera about the deplorable driving conditions and number of accidents in Nigeria.

They should have locked him up for a few nights til he lost some of his cockiness.

David


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

When this vid was posted on the HUBB forum, it was in response to the man Andy getting arrested! He'd driven into Pakistan and continued using his sat phone for a couple of weeks. The authorities tracked his use for a while, then nicked him. You're supposed to declare you have one at the border apparently, so they thought he was a terrorist 
It may be worth bearing in mind Nigeria doesn't have too good a reputation, and you don't know how many check points previously he'd been stopped for a dubious reason so the Police could get some cash from him. One report I read a Landy was stopped, and then fined for not indicating while pulling over. The indicator was still on while the Policeman was discussing the offence! Cash first is a common motive, as all books/blogs/guidebooks will tell you. How you might need to behave in the face of constant corruption is of course very different to being pulled in Europe!


----------

